# ASX iPhone App and Software



## luketongs (4 February 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm after some recommendations on an iphone app and computer software for trading, an iphone app in ASX trading in particular. Pretty new to all this trading stuff as I usually just watch on the side lines.

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## adobee (4 February 2011)

Comsec has an app which is pretty good.. much better if you have wireless connection..
Easiest to use who ever you decide to use as a broker I would assume..


----------



## AngusSmart (4 February 2011)

Comsec have an app now?? i just been using the web based gig..

Ig markets have an app.. but its high risk leveraged shares if you are into that thing..


bloomberg have an app also for just charting and looking up shares.. much better than the "shares" app that comes with the iphone..

i hope you've jailbroken that phone too..


----------



## luketongs (8 February 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## adobee (8 February 2011)

AngusSmart said:


> Comsec have an app now?? i just been using the web based gig..
> 
> Ig markets have an app.. but its high risk leveraged shares if you are into that thing..
> 
> ...




What is "Jailbroken" that phone too mean ???


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (8 February 2011)

adobee said:


> What is "Jailbroken" that phone too mean ???




'Jailbroken' means that the phone has been loaded with custom firmware which removes Apple's restrictions on phone customisation and allows for software to be loaded outside of the Apple Store.


----------



## bigdog (9 February 2011)

*bloomberg have an FREE app called "bloomberg" which is far superier to the "shares" app that comes with the iphone..*

There is a 20 minute delay

I recommend installing Bloomberg.

I have loaded my portfolio which includes 1. asx code, 2. Position (number of shares) and 3. purchase price.

For My Stocks there are three display fields that provide option to display differrent data for each column.

1. First column can display ASX code or Company Name

2. Second column can display any of the following six selections
- last price
- value of holdings 
- value change %
- position (number of shares) 
- bought at price
- P&L

3. the third column can display"
- change in share price $
- change in share price %
- date

Also displays Data downloaded time.

There is a second screen that displays for individual equities:
Daily information
- High and low for the day
- volume
- time last trade

52 week summary
- high and low
- return %
- Mkt Cap

The APP also displays world equity indexes, commodities, bonds, world currencies (select AUD in second column) and Equity Index Futures.


Brilliant app and recommend installing - FREE with 20 minute delay


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (9 February 2011)

bigdog said:


> *bloomberg have an FREE app called "bloomberg" which is far superier to the "shares" app that comes with the iphone..*
> 
> There is a 20 minute delay
> 
> ...




I second that. I have the same app on my iPhone, it's really good. If you haven't used it yet take Bigdog's advice and have a look. It's free so nothing to lose


----------



## CapnBirdseye (27 March 2011)

I posted this somewhere else, but for searchability I'll put it here to.

ASX have their own app now.  Looks very slick.  20 mins delayed and push notification of announcements.  Sweet.


----------



## 289 (27 March 2011)

CapnBirdseye said:


> I posted this somewhere else, but for searchability I'll put it here to.
> 
> ASX have their own app now.  Looks very slick.  20 mins delayed and push notification of announcements.  Sweet.




Thanks, I just put it on my phone, looks very nice. I use an app called "stockwatch", not a trading a app but very simple interface to keep track of your holdings and watch lists.


----------



## Miner (27 March 2011)

Hi All
I followed your link and tried to download.
the comment I got for Bloomeberg that the apps was not for Australia

Can some one please throw some light 

Regards


----------



## bigdog (29 March 2011)

Miner said:


> Hi All
> I followed your link and tried to download.
> the comment I got for Bloomeberg that the apps was not for Australia
> 
> ...




Bloomberg is a great APP for iphone

You can load any stock in world

For Aust stocks, sometimes it is quicker to find stock by adding :au
eg: bhp:au

the only thing I would like would be totals of all stocks loaded (total paid total value, total p/l etc
-- you load share code, number of shares and SP paid


----------



## McCoy Pauley (29 March 2011)

That Bloomberg app is also available for Blackberry phones.  I like it.


----------



## Perryt (15 April 2011)

McCoy Pauley said:


> That Bloomberg app is also available for Blackberry phones.  I like it.




Hey guys,

Interactive Brokers has an iphone, blackberry, ipad, and andriod apps.
http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/pagemap/pagemap_mobiletrading.php

Cheers
Perry
IB Sales Rep


----------



## sammy84 (15 April 2011)

Perryt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Interactive Brokers has an iphone, blackberry, ipad, and andriod apps.
> http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/pagemap/pagemap_mobiletrading.php
> ...




Big fan of your new ipad app.


----------

